# p's gills moving fast



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think they are breathing hard. can it be that there is little oxygen in the water. stress, temperature. i also kinda have they same problem with my rhom to except he is moving a bit more. can it also be shock. they are still nipping each other fins and stuff because of territory issues. i did rearange there tank a bit. they were all fine and swimming around this morning. they are also near the bottom of the tank and hidding in plants and caves in the fake wood. is there somthing wrong with them. i did add more declorinator than usaul because it said it helps with stress. please help DonH. or anybody else.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

how did this happen? think your moving your fish around too much and doing to much with them. bring the temp to 80 degrees, up or down, ehicheer way, bring it to 80 and see if it does anything.

how much dechlorinator did you add extra?

turn the lights out, and try not to stress them out.

is your tank cycled properly?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i id move them around a little bcause there tank temp went to about 65 degrees. i added about doulble the amount of declorinator than i should have. i feel really stupid for doing it .i just wanted to make sure they would be alright and stress free. i didn't add like a whole bottle but more than i should have. the tank is cycled. i am going to go check like right now and give an up date.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i just checked on them. they are all moving around and acting like nothing is wrong. i somtimes hate them because they do this to mew all the time. i think they were all just resting or something. they are swimming in the currents,shoaling which is new and coming up to the glass which is also new. i cant understand them somtimes. i just dont get it.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

how big are your piranha??

it is common for juvenile piranha to hide in the plants and driftwood that are in the tank. also, piranha will more oftenly stay towards the bottom of the tank unless they are going to the surface for food.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

they are about .5"-1.5" in size.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

don't wory about the extra dechlorinator.....wont hurt a thing......second your fish were use to being lazy in the cool water....cool water also had a high oxygen content......when you heated the water up there activity lvl when down as did the oxygen lvl.....now that your filters have been going there is more disolved oxygen in the water for them...they have also ajusted to the new temp.......you said they are acting better now....excellent and remenber to always make any changes to your tanks PH or temp as SLOW as possable to put less stress on your fish


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i really hate my self for how much stress i put on there little piranhas hearts. i feel really bad. i did thugh so they would live.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

check your pH..

Also do a partial water change. remove dead plant of food in gravel.

Did you put anything new in the Tank recently?
Was temputure really high at one point?

keep temp @ 82


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i did all of that. they are all fine now. just eating great and swimming. thanks for all the help


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

Cool....glad to hear your fish is ok!


----------

